# SLiM, Grafisches Login entfernen

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

Ich hab zurzeit SLiM und XFCE installiert. Jetzt hab ich Awesome installiert und will statt SLiM jetzt Awesome mit startx starten. Wo stell ich ein, dass nicht SLiM startet, und Awesome statt XFCE?

Ich hab laut WIKI

exec /usr/bin/awesome

in die .xinitrc eingefügt. Aber er startet trotzdem XFCE4.

LG Roland

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Deinen LoginManager (Slim) hast du sicherlich einst in der /etc/conf.d/xdm eingetragen?!

Wenn du nicht möchtest das xdm gestartet wird dann nimm es aus dem runlevel 

```
# rc-update del xdm
```

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

richtig, danke

habs jetzt entfernt, hab ihn aber noch nicht neu gestartet um zu sehen obs geht.

Ich meld mich später wenns funktioniert hat (oder nicht, was ich nicht hoffe)

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

es hat leider nicht funktioniert, wenn ich den Rechner einschalte bleibt er nach:

```
init: Entering runlevel: 3

...

Service hald started
```

einfach stehen, und zeigt mir einen blinkenden Cursor.

Ich kann mich nicht anmelden, und auch auf den anderen konsolen sieht man nur den blinkenden Cursor.

LG Roland

----------

## Josef.95

Huhh.., das sollte aber nichts mit dem entfernen von xdm aus den default runlevel zu tun haben!

Normal solltest du nun im tty Terminal (Textkonsole) ein Login vornehmen können. Es sollte idR unten links 

hostname login:_

verfügbar sein wo du dich dann mit deinem Usernamen --> Enter Passwort --> Enter anmeldest.

Das geht bei dir nicht?

Ist der login doch möglich, dann sollte mit einer entsprechenden ~/.xinitrc ein "startx" eigentlich klappen.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hat das mit dem zu tun? (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6434769.html#6434769)

Ich hab wie gesagt keinerlei Anzeichen von Anmelden. (blöder satz)

in keiner Konsole.

----------

## Josef.95

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Hat das mit dem zu tun? (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6434769.html#6434769)
> 
> Ich hab wie gesagt keinerlei Anzeichen von Anmelden. (blöder satz)
> 
> in keiner Konsole.

  Nein, ein nicht vorhandener Login-Prompt in der Textkonsole sollte nichts mit Xfce4 und/oder dem Awesome WM zu tun haben, denn bis hier ist ja noch nicht mal X selbst gestartet.

Das Problem wird eher im Basissystem selbst zu suchen sein, daher würde ich vorschlagen dies bei bedarf in einem neuen passenden Thread zu behandeln.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

schon passiert: (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6437879.html#6437879)

LG Roland

----------

